# Melafix & BGA



## dizzyfun (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi all. Still having a problem with the slime algae. Today it exploded and grew all over a 1' x 8" piece of lava rock in the tank. This morning it was only a few spots of algae.
I noticed that Melafix is sold as a useful for treating bacterial problems. Since slime algae is really a bacteria, not algae, can iat be used to treat?
I am considering the hydrogen peroxide method if melafix isn't an option. I don't want to use E-mycin because the tank is new and the good bacteria is still trying to establish. I don't want to do the blackout method because all my plants are still kinda in shock from arriving at my house half frozen.
Any other suggestions?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

the Myacin I works... it only kills gram negative bacteria.. and BGA happen to fall in that category..

You'll have to do a black out and the antibacterial... Reduce you photoperiod after this is all done.


----------



## dizzyfun (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks for the reply. i know my photoperiod definately has something to do with the algae. it's too long. about 14 hours. i need to buy a timer. thanks. :icon_smil


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Your filter bacteria should not be affected by erythromycin...


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

Erythromycin is most effective against gram-*positive* bacteria. BGA is a gram-*negative* bacteria that has an unusually high sensitivity to erythromycin. Your nitrifying bacteria are also gram-*negative*, but do *not* share this sensitivity.


----------



## PeteyPob (Apr 26, 2004)

How would you dose Erythromycin to kill the BGA? What would the schedule be like?

I dont mean to hi-jack the thread!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

You are confusing Melafix with marcyn I think. Melafix is tea tree oil I believe. Maracyn is what you use to treat BGA>
Maracyn is likely not to harm your Nitrobacter...it is geared more towards a different population. Use the Marcyn and be done with it.
You dose it as directed....calculate the dose based on gallons and dose for I believe 5 days, then do a water change and put carbon in your filter.

Sergio is 100% correct....people have been perpetuating the wrong info for many years.....Erythro will not harm gram neg bacteria.


----------



## magikfly (Aug 7, 2006)

PeteyPob said:


> How would you dose Erythromycin to kill the BGA? What would the schedule be like?
> 
> I dont mean to hi-jack the thread!


250mg/100L
Keep it up for 5 days, even if all the algae is gone.


----------

